# Chi Gung vs TaiChi



## geometry (Apr 16, 2004)

I am interested in furthering my understanding of Wing Chun by studying Chi Gung. Can anybody explain to me what are the differences between Chi Gung and Tai Chi? 

Thanks in advance, geometry.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 16, 2004)

Basically, Tai Chi is a martial art while Chi Gung is more a set of techniques or movements with a set purpose in mind. Chi Gung is used by many CMAist in many differnet CMA systems. Tai Chi is a full system like say mantis, or wing chun. Who would you be studying chi gung under? You may talk to them about it, if they aren't familiar with the differences, I would find a different chi gung instructor. You can do it wrong and have adverse effects.

7sm


----------



## geometry (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks 7.

I'll be studying under Bee Loh, who also teaches WingChun, her sigung
being Michael Tse. She is very capable. 

Peace


----------

